# wcmm nooky show



## Mark Evans (1 Oct 2008)

ive been watching my white cloud mountain minnows tonight and what a joy they are.

it appears there's 1 female which is carrying eggs....






and there's 1 male which is more dominant over the rest and when others try to get near he shoos them away. this is him normal....





and this is him when the female swims near him....





so funny to watch the behaviour.his fins are in and out like someone flicking a switch on and off. of course its just him showing off.  i didn't realise how beautiful they are   

he's the only one that is doing this fin thing out of 8 fish.

another great side to planted tanks


----------



## nickyc (1 Oct 2008)

I had a load of WCMM's a while back and used to see the males displaying and competing against each other quite aggressively!  The females are always full of eggs but I've never had anything come of it.  I think they are beautiful and much underrated!


----------



## jay (2 Oct 2008)

Watching fish get busy... you perv


----------



## FifeFish (29 Nov 2008)

i currently have 5 wcmm in my coldwater tank..
the males always are swimming in parallel flaring there fins..
do you have any tips on breeding?


----------



## Themuleous (29 Nov 2008)

Being so common I forget how pretty WCMM fish are. 

Sam


----------



## Ray (29 Nov 2008)

If you want to try to breed them John Rundle at PFK has advice:

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/show_article.php?article_id=504


----------



## chump54 (29 Nov 2008)

Ray said:
			
		

> If you want to try to breed them John Rundle at PFK has advice:
> 
> http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/show_article.php?article_id=504



thanks Ray, thanks to John Rundle for interesting article

C


----------

